# MBTA current list



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if the MBTA put any classes (for MBTA employment) through on the current list? Or, does anyone know if they plan on one before current list expires? Number 26 on list, just curious what's going on there...Thanks in advance.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I know of at least 2 classes so far. One started on Jan. 2nd and another one somewhere around May.


----------

